# Sluts cell phone pic''s



## Retlaw (Jan 5, 2011)

Post em up !


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 5, 2011)

Without sluts there wouldn't be any perverts to enjoy them.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 5, 2011)

hook it up


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## Retlaw (Jan 5, 2011)

If you want to see nakies, send payment to my paypal acct !


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> If you want to see nakies, send payment to my paypal acct !


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 5, 2011)

Woops, that last one is from my friend Capt'n .


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 5, 2011)

Can i get sued for this ?? lol


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 5, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Woops, that last one is from my friend Capt'n .


 
damn. a fucking sword fight.


----------



## TankZ71 (Jan 5, 2011)

Slits are what make the world great!
Post more pics! 
You can keep the cock pics.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

Anybody ever notice how Retlaw always has plenty of dick pictures on hand? I think he's got a problem!






YouTube Video


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Anybody ever notice how Retlaw always has plenty of dick pictures on hand? I think he's go a problem!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is pretty strange.......


----------



## TankZ71 (Jan 5, 2011)

Lol! You guys crack me up! 
You all must have Cock on your mind!

Here is a dumb joke for ya!

What do you have if my balls are on your nose? My Cock on your Mind!


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 5, 2011)

*Vortrit sent me this, and he calls me strange ??
*


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

I didn't send you shit. Nice try...


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I didn't send you shit. Nice try...


 
How does Vortrit remove his condom ?   He farts !


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I didn't send you shit. Nice try...


Did to !


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

Not! Everyone knows it's just another cock from your personal collection. Which user post more dick pictures than anyone else on IM? Anyone can tell you it's Retlaw.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Not! Everyone knows it's just another cock from your personal collection. Which user post more dick pictures than anyone else on IM? Anyone can tell you it's Retlaw.




And I guess you didn't send me this picture of your man vagina ??


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 5, 2011)

Retlaw has posted more dick pics than any other male/hermi that I've ever seen on a forum before. He's gay for sure.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

Amount of dick pictures vortrit has posted on IM = *zero*

Amount of dick and freak pictures Retlaw has posted on IM = *way too damn many*.

Amount of times Retlaw blames others for him having dick pictures = *every time*!


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Amount of dick pictures vortrit has posted on IM = *zero*
> 
> Amount of dick and freak pictures Retlaw has posted on IM = *way too damn many*.
> 
> Amount of times Retlaw blames others for him having dick pictures = *every time*!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

Sure, no problem.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 5, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Retlaw has posted more dick pics than any other male/hermi that I've ever seen on a forum before. He's gay for sure.





                                Retlaw  >>>   <<<<<<<  Sloppy


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Sure, no problem.




Post sum up ... you Hymphodite !!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 5, 2011)

TankZ71 said:


> Slits are what make the world great!
> Post more pics!
> You can keep the cock pics.



Hold up!
Don't keep the cock pics to yourself.  
Fun threads make my day more exciting.
Who doesn't love a good sword fight?

lol


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 5, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> *Vortrit sent me this, and he calls me strange ??
> *



Ewwwwww


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Not! Everyone knows it's just another cock from your personal collection. Which user post more dick pictures than anyone else on IM? Anyone can tell you it's Retlaw.



And for that, we thank him


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> And for that, we thank him



Don't worry. I'm sure he's got a lot more.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

That picture is not working, Prince.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Don't worry. I'm sure he's got a lot more.





You guys are awesome.
Thank you for adding laughter to my day


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> You guys are awesome.
> Thank you for adding laughter to my day



You are welcome.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 5, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Retlaw >>>  <<<<<<< Sloppy


 

I bet you'd like that.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> That picture is not working, Prince.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

It working now. That's for damn sure!


----------



## CG (Jan 5, 2011)

Amazing. Looks like i'llfbe breakig out the ex\dirty whores folder later to share..


----------



## ebn2002 (Jan 5, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> If you want to see nakies, send payment to my paypal acct !



How much for the blonde in your 2nd post?


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Don't worry. I'm sure he's got a lot more.




You were right buddy, I found one of me and you, (Im on the top)  and one of grandpappy Vortrit.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> You were right buddy, I found one of me and you, (Im on the top)  and one of grandpappy Vortrit.



There you go posting more homosexual pictures and pretending I'm in them.

This is how is really went down.

vortrit===><===Retlaw

Big surpsise! Retlaw posted another dick!


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 5, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I bet you'd like that.



Uhuh !


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 5, 2011)

Prince said:


>


 

Must admit, she looks a tad like the Anglina Jolie, I mean her face, the one on top


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 5, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> *Vortrit sent me this, and he calls me strange ??*


 

that is straight cock and ball torture

(the other side of Vortit)


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> that is straight cock and ball torture
> 
> (the other side of Vortit)



Yeah, it's funny how I'm to blame for the massive ammount of dick pictures he seems to have on hand.


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 5, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> You were right buddy, I found one of me and you, (Im on the top)  and one of grandpappy Vortrit.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, it's funny how I'm to blame for the massive ammount of dick pictures he seems to have on hand.




Hey buddy ,  I know this is your lic plate !


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Hey buddy ,  I know this is your lic plate !



Sure it is. Especially since I don't live in California, which is pretty damn obvious just by looking at my avatar. What's it like to be the biggest dumb ass on IM?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 5, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> damn. a fucking sword fight.



Strangest penis I ever seen.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Sure it is. Especially since I don't live in California, which is pretty damn obvious just by looking at my avatar. What's it like to be the biggest dumb ass on IM?


 
IDK ... HAHA     Why dont you tell me, you fucking jerkoff ??


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Anybody ever notice how Retlaw always has plenty of dick pictures on hand? I think he's got a problem!


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 5, 2011)

for all you screwed up guys, stop with the fucking dong pics in a thread with good potential. you will all soon receive negs if it continues


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> IDK ... HAHA     Why dont you tell me, you fucking jerkoff ??



Snappy comeback! Further proving your lack of intelligence and my point!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 5, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> You were right buddy, I found one of me and you, (Im on the top)  and one of grandpappy Vortrit.



WTF! Was that penis injected with Synthol?


----------



## twstdn8v (Jan 5, 2011)

MINO!!!! the post of the girl with the army shirt on fucking perfection THANK YA


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 5, 2011)

twstdn8v said:


> MINO!!!! the post of the girl with the army shirt on fucking perfection THANK YA



That wasn't me but I'll thanks for the rep points.


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 5, 2011)

Prince said:


>


 
Nothing like a good creampie


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 5, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> WTF! Was that penis injected with Synthol?



Uhuh


----------



## CG (Jan 6, 2011)

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jan 6, 2011)

would you??

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jan 6, 2011)

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 6, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> would you??
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk




Yes !


----------



## Phetamine (Jan 6, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> would you??
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



Yes


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 6, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


 WTF IS TAP TALK


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> WTF IS TAP TALK



Cell phone keyboard.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Cell phone keyboard.


   picture?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 6, 2011)

I think its an app you can get on your i-phone or droid. when I look at IM on my I phone it asks if I want to purchase an tap-talk app for 2.99.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> picture?



Sorry. Tapatalk is a app for cellphones to go on forums, etc.


----------



## BIGBLUECHEVELLE (Jan 6, 2011)

This thread is making a comeback after the first page of pure fail.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

MOAR! Please! I just cracked open a fresh tub of Land O' Lakes!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


> MOAR! Please! I just cracked open a fresh tub of Land O' Lakes!


 Slut


----------



## CG (Jan 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Sorry. Tapatalk is a app for cellphones to go on forums, etc.



That I borrowed from them for free

Sent from my Sweet Ass Phone using Tapatalk cause I'm king turd :anal:


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 6, 2011)

Im out, someone step up !


----------



## CG (Jan 6, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> WTF IS TAP TALK



Figured it was a matter of time before someone asked.. its kept me preoccupied through my 9-5 job and is doing the same on my 6-2am gig


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jan 6, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Im out, someone step up !



Courtesy of a friend..






GICH!


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 6, 2011)

I am afraid to ask, but who would eat that shit?  Shit coated candy, ewwww.  Have fun!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 6, 2011)

That's how I like em'  Young and tight


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Phetamine (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Phetamine (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sprayherup (Jan 7, 2011)

Phetamine said:


>


 
I bet this one has a nice fat ass to pound and spray!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> I bet this one has a nice fat ass to pound and spray!



And a bottle of Jager is a definite plus!


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 7, 2011)

Phetamine said:


>


 
I would tear that ass up


----------



## MyK (Jan 8, 2011)

one of my lovelys...




http://img529.imageshack.us/i/1293131330828.jpg/


you jelly???


----------



## alink (Jan 9, 2011)

omg !!!


----------



## stan69 (Jan 9, 2011)

alink said:


> omg !!!


 i second that one....


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 9, 2011)

stan69 said:


> i second that one....



I am not gay but I 3rd that.  She is hot.  Damn!


----------



## pcity1980 (Jan 9, 2011)

she was indeed HOT


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 9, 2011)

Um...wow.


----------



## CG (Jan 10, 2011)

Old school club sluts, ah the good ole days, being 17, when they were 21

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jan 10, 2011)

New day new titties
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironman40 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Boobs!!*


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## knuggy (Jan 10, 2011)

i fucking like this thread


----------



## CG (Jan 14, 2011)

Not. Letting. This. Thread. Die. 

HERE COME THE SLUTS!

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jan 14, 2011)

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jan 14, 2011)

looks looks like my neighbor 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jan 14, 2011)

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice but i had to turn my desk top sideways


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Nice but i had to turn my desk top sideways



I just pointed my penis sideways. GICH!


----------



## CG (Jan 14, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Nice but i had to turn my desk top sideways




Haha sorry, loading from my phone, so there's only so mych I can do...

Sideways LHJO?!
Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 14, 2011)

Np !


----------



## CG (Jan 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I just pointed my penis sideways. GICH!



Lmao you wrote that as I was thinking of the SLHJO!

GYCH!

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 19, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> I am not gay but I 3rd that.  She is hot.  Damn!




Show Prince my latest prize, and Im sure all will be forgiven 

Haha !


----------



## CG (Jan 20, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Show Prince my latest prize, and Im sure all will be forgiven
> 
> Haha !



Nice work bro

GTitsCH!

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 20, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> I would tear that ass up


 she's hot


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 20, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


>



She looks like a bleach blond Emo.


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 20, 2011)

I love this thread..............


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Retlaw (Jan 21, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> I love this thread..............






the 1st one i got wasted, i told her i was a helicopter pilot for a news channel, and she belived me and sexed me up big !  more to come !  the 3nd one is my baby, were in love so no nudies !  if she leaves me like all the rest, ill postem up tho nigs !


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 21, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Show Prince my latest prize, and Im sure all will be forgiven
> 
> Haha !




Who are you again?  How do you know Prince?  ")

Prince is an ass man, post some cell phone slut ass shots, and yes all will be forgiven, lol


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 21, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> One is my new Girl, so no nakies !
> 
> the 1st one i got wasted, i told her i was a helicopter pilot for a news channel, and she belived me and sexed me up big !  more to come !  the 3nd one is my baby, were in love so no nudies !  if she leaves me like all the rest, ill postem up tho nigs !



Dang pimp, how many girls do you have?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 21, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Who are you again?  How do you know Prince?  ")
> 
> *Prince is an ass man,* post some cell phone slut ass shots, and yes all will be forgiven, lol



Ask Saney, he'll tell you!


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 21, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> the 1st one i got wasted, i told her i was a helicopter pilot for a news channel, and she belived me and sexed me up big !  more to come !  the 3nd one is my baby, were in love so no nudies !  if she leaves me like all the rest, ill postem up tho nigs !




i made her play with it !    IM debut !


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 21, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Dang pimp, how many girls do you have?




Haha to many !


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 21, 2011)

burb


----------



## Phetamine (Jan 22, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> the 1st one i got wasted, i told her i was a helicopter pilot for a news channel, and she belived me and sexed me up big !  more to come !  the 3nd one is my baby, were in love so no nudies !  if she leaves me like all the rest, ill postem up tho nigs !



That 3rd girls pic is on an arabic forum and some WOW forum too.

2 results - TinEye


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Ask Saney, he'll tell you!



  Right!  The pink panties add a little something special


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 22, 2011)

Phetamine said:


> That 3rd girls pic is on an arabic forum and some WOW forum too.
> 
> 2 results - TinEye




Good work Ninja ,  Ill take it from here !


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


>


 Cute


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 22, 2011)

What is up with the guys on here being into 12 year olds?


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> What is up with the guys on here being into 12 year olds?


 i don't think she's 12


----------



## mgoodbar (Jan 22, 2011)

i like this tread.  

 DAMMMMMM


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 22, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Um...wow.



Would ya?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 22, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Would ya?


 
Would I what? Do a chick for the first time if she looked like that?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 22, 2011)

1 wolf said:


> i don't think she's 12


 
Oh, excuse me, 14.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

Quit the grab-assing and lets see some hatchet wounds!


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Oh, excuse me, 14.


 17 i would think


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 22, 2011)

I would totally ass rape that little blonde girl.

Here's some from my personal collection. You're fucking welcome. However the bitch with the belly button deal on her knees, wins this thread. Whoever hit that. Be proud.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 22, 2011)

not the greatest pics but some hooch sent me those from her phone so they qualify.  shes legal.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 22, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> not the greatest pics but some hooch sent me those from her phone so they qualify. shes legal.


 

That first one looks like it is a fucking sketch. Buy that bitch a camera. 


Ladies I only call yall bitches cause I respect you.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 22, 2011)

I was not impressed with the quality myself but its the thought that counts. its not every day old harold finds an amateur ass pic in his text inbox.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 22, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> I was not impressed with the quality myself but its the thought that counts. its not every day old harold finds an amateur ass pic in his text inbox.


 

And a female too! Good for you.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 22, 2011)

lulz


----------



## mich29 (Jan 23, 2011)

this thread is great


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 23, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I would totally ass rape that little blonde girl.
> 
> Here's some from my personal collection. You're fucking welcome. However the bitch with the belly button deal on her knees, wins this thread. Whoever hit that. Be proud.




1st good post you ever made, you not big fat bastard.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 23, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> 1st good post you ever made, you not big fat bastard.


 

Whatever you old washed up meth head. 


Anyway I found out that girl that everyone likes, the one on her knees. Is from the picture gallery. Someone was lying! 


And retdouche. I'd like to affixiate you with my penis.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 23, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Whatever you old washed up meth head.
> 
> 
> Anyway I found out that girl that everyone likes, the one on her knees. Is from the picture gallery. Someone was lying!
> ...


----------



## gmta99 (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 23, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Would I what? Do a chick for the first time if she looked like that?



Yes!!??  Would ya??


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 23, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Yes!!??  Would ya??





  Hell the fuck yea. 





Assuming she's not a but-her-face.


----------



## Mikeniggard (Jan 23, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


>


 nice


----------



## MyK (Jan 24, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> the 1st one i got wasted, i told her i was a helicopter pilot for a news channel, and she belived me and sexed me up big ! more to come ! the 3nd one is my baby, were in love so no nudies ! if she leaves me like all the rest, ill postem up tho nigs !


 

the third one is your girl???


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 24, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Hell the fuck yea.
> 
> Assuming she's not a but-her-face.



I didn't realize you were into chicks.  Most are these days tho.  How come you0've never gone there then???


----------



## CG (Jan 24, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Whatever you old washed up meth head.
> 
> 
> Anyway I found out that girl that everyone likes, the one on her knees. Is from the picture gallery. Someone was lying!
> ...



I hope you mean asphyxiate and nof affix. Wait, I don't know what's worse. They're both pretty gay. Now, back to titties and sluuuuts

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vortrit (Jan 24, 2011)

Enough chit-chat you fags. Moar pics!


----------



## Captdick (Jan 24, 2011)

i like this picture


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Buzzard (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Buzzard (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## hagaroids (Jan 24, 2011)

nice snapper!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 24, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I didn't realize you were into chicks. Most are these days tho. How come you0've never gone there then???


 
You know what, I didn't either untill my best friend.  I've never gone there cause I guess I haven't found one I am comfortable enough with yet.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, if she's your best friend and turned you onto chicks, you're probably not gonna find one you're moar comfortable with.  So you midas well go for it and post your experience in the CT.  A chick-on-chick AP story would really take the CT into uncharted territory!


----------



## bccs (Jan 24, 2011)

Buzzard said:


>



I never knew blacklight make boob job scars visible


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 24, 2011)

tanning bed brah.

I once went down on my ex while she was tanning.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jan 29, 2011)

Mikeniggard said:


> nice


 good


----------



## CG (Mar 2, 2011)

What happened to this thread?!?

Moar hookers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 2, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Woops, that last one is from my friend Capt'n .


 say what!!!!! Thats pretty godd, Retlaw.. bad mental image however!!


----------



## steelfrog (Mar 2, 2011)

sexy


----------



## steelfrog (Mar 2, 2011)

pieces


----------



## steelfrog (Mar 2, 2011)

of


----------



## steelfrog (Mar 2, 2011)

ass


----------



## steelfrog (Mar 2, 2011)

all


----------



## steelfrog (Mar 2, 2011)

over


----------



## steelfrog (Mar 2, 2011)

this


----------



## steelfrog (Mar 2, 2011)

thread


----------



## steelfrog (Mar 2, 2011)

some


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2011)

Mikeniggard said:


> nice


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


>


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 3, 2011)

This thread is nasty...if it was a girl it would be covered in white stuff..you sick horny men!...make room..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## persianprince23 (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## persianprince23 (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## persianprince23 (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## persianprince23 (Mar 3, 2011)

for a couple bags of heroin and meth she will turn some tricks for ya


----------



## CG (Mar 4, 2011)

persianprince23 said:


> for a couple bags of heroin and meth she will turn some tricks for ya


Pro or just a junkie? 


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## persianprince23 (Mar 6, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Pro or just a junkie?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


 
junkie


----------



## Imosted (Mar 6, 2011)

[URL=http://img196.imageshack.us/i/flushfail.jpg/]
	
  Uploaded with [/URL]ImageShack.us


----------



## CG (Mar 6, 2011)

Imosted said:


> [URL=http://img196.imageshack.us/i/flushfail.jpg/]
> 
> Uploaded with [/URL]ImageShack.us




No pics
Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 6, 2011)

Imosted said:


> [URL="http://img196.imageshack.us/i/flushfail.jpg/"]
> 
> Uploaded with [/URL]ImageShack.us


----------



## Imosted (Mar 6, 2011)

wtf just happened..


----------



## CG (Mar 7, 2011)

Imosted said:


> wtf just happened..


Idk try using something besides imageshack


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 7, 2011)

persianprince23 said:


>





That chick bending over has a red bra with black panties.  Not sure I like that.  Actually it gets under my skin worse than an Alabama tic.  I am a firm believer that bra and panties should always match and if you're going braless match the panties to your outfit cause you never know who or when someone is gonna see.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> That chick bending over has a red bra with black panties.  Not sure I like that.  Actually it gets under my skin worse than an Alabama tic.  I am a firm believer that bra and panties should always match and if you're going braless match the panties to your outfit cause you never know who or when someone is gonna see.



I like your style, but I don't think most guy's  care about this at all. Maybe if you're a martini swilling, cuban cigar smoking..I'll walk your chihuahua in the rain, wax my eyebrows type of dude.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 7, 2011)

Does any guy really give a shit if the panties and bra match? All I care about is them being off and on the floor.


----------



## CG (Mar 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> That chick bending over has a red bra with black panties.  Not sure I like that.  Actually it gets under my skin worse than an Alabama tic.  I am a firm believer that bra and panties should always match and if you're going braless match the panties to your outfit cause you never know who or when someone is gonna see.




I get you. But I feel like anything and black works. Black bra or thong, any color with them works. Except for navy blue. 
Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 7, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> I get you. But I feel like anything and black works. Black bra or thong, any color with them works. Except for navy blue.
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



Haha.. Do you prefer Kettle one, or Grey Goose with that my good man!?

j/k


----------



## CG (Mar 7, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Haha.. Do you prefer Kettle one, or Grey Goose with that my good man!?
> 
> j/k



Lol its all good

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vortrit (Mar 7, 2011)

Enough chit-chat and moar sluts!!!


----------



## jagbender (Mar 7, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Haha.. Do you prefer Kettle one, or Grey Goose with that my good man!?
> 
> j/k


 

have you tried Sobieski? truley good Vodka @ around 10.00 a fifth 

Truth In Vodka - Sobieski - Wodka Polska


Hi my name is Jagbender and I'm an alcoholic.....

Reallty though, pretty good shit.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 7, 2011)

jagbender said:


> have you tried Sobieski? truley good Vodka @ around 10.00 a fifth
> 
> Truth In Vodka - Sobieski - Wodka Polska
> 
> ...



No, but I'll give it a try...you're only an alcoholic if you drink more than I do.
And that's a fuckin lot!..lol


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 7, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Does any guy really give a shit if the panties and bra match? All I care about is them being off and on the floor.



Trust me, baldy, you care on a subconscious level.  It's the difference between a chick that looks kinda trashy and one that looks sexy.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Trust me, baldy, you care on a subconscious level.  It's the difference between a chick that looks kinda trashy and one that looks sexy.


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 7, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> I get you. But I feel like anything and black works. Black bra or thong, any color with them works. *Except for navy blue*.
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



I think it is awesome that you are a man and actually think of that.  Lol @ you being very right.


----------



## persianprince23 (Mar 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> That chick bending over has a red bra with black panties. Not sure I like that. Actually it gets under my skin worse than an Alabama tic. I am a firm believer that bra and panties should always match and if you're going braless match the panties to your outfit cause you never know who or when someone is gonna see.


 
shes a whore not a classy one at that


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


>



This is me ignoring you.


----------



## persianprince23 (Mar 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Trust me, baldy, you care on a subconscious level. It's the difference between a chick that looks kinda trashy and one that looks sexy.


 
i concur


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 7, 2011)

persianprince23 said:


> shes a whore not a classy one at that



Hey, man, not classy whores need luvin too.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> This is me ignoring you.



You're not doing a very good job. Telling me that you're ignoring me is not ignoring me...


----------



## persianprince23 (Mar 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Hey, man, not classy whores need luvin too.


 
you right but most of them dont carry themselves well enough to get enough respect or tsake them seriously


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You're not doing a very good job. Telling me that you're ignoring me is not ignoring me...



Lalalalala......




I'm not listening to you!


----------



## vortrit (Mar 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lalalalala......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not ignoring me either. You are starved for attention.


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> That's not ignoring me either. You are starved for attention.



Yep and I'm getting it.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Yep and I'm getting it.


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


>



This is me dancing....


----------



## vortrit (Mar 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> This is me dancing....



I know. She kind of looks like you. You need to send me bikini pics so I can judge for sure.


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I know. She kind of looks like you. You need to send me bikini pics so I can judge for sure.





My hair is longer and my tits are bigger.  I also got a back tat.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 7, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> My hair is longer and my tits are bigger.  I also got a back tat.



Yes... well somewhat sort of close...


----------



## CG (Mar 8, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I think it is awesome that you are a man and actually think of that.  Lol @ you being very right.


Thanks baby : I know what I like. I'm a conisseur of booty lol


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Mar 8, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> My hair is longer and my tits are bigger.  I also got a back tat.



Pics. In a matching bra\thong set. Otherwise ill think you wear navy blue and black together 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 8, 2011)

This thread fucking sucks. Where are all the slut pictures?


----------



## CG (Mar 8, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> This thread fucking sucks. Where are all the slut pictures?



Go back to pg 1 and start from there. I'm the main contributor here. Maybe 2 otherpeople added pics. So. How aboutsyou share some

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 8, 2011)

Not me, I don't trust any of you mofos.


----------



## CG (Mar 8, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Not me, I don't trust any of you mofos.


Not OF you you creep  lmao blank out their faces. Or do what I do, submit from the boys' exes shared folder.. 


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironman40 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Pigtails!!!*


----------



## bmw (Mar 8, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> This thread fucking sucks. Where are all the slut pictures?


----------



## bmw (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Mar 8, 2011)

someone say slut pics?


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 8, 2011)

This thread went from potential awesomeness to queerness in under 3 seconds. Thanks for ruining my eyes.


----------



## bmw (Mar 8, 2011)

lol! Your girl is cheating on you.

GICH


----------



## bmw (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 8, 2011)

can always count on BMW to deliver the goods, thanks Bro


----------



## bmw (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Phetamine (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Mar 8, 2011)

I like that first little slut!  ^^^


----------



## bmw (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Phetamine (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Phetamine (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## sprayherup (Mar 8, 2011)

Ahh much better. I like that whore in the glasses with that pink "dress".


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2011)

this is a fucking cell phone pic thread.. not normal porn pics


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Mar 9, 2011)

PreMier said:


> this is a fucking cell phone pic thread.. not normal porn pics



Yeah, and if I hadn't posted something (even though they weren't cell phone pics) this thread would probably be on page two now.  You're whining about looking at porn?  Giving negs for porn?  lolz.  I helped the thread bro.  You should be thanking me, you fuck.  It's cool brah.  I gave you + reps.  No hate.

GICH!


----------



## CG (Mar 9, 2011)

bmw said:


> someone say slut pics?



GYCH!

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2011)

bmw said:


> Yeah, and if I hadn't posted something (even though they weren't cell phone pics) this thread would probably be on page two now.  You're whining about looking at porn?  Giving negs for porn?  lolz.  I helped the thread bro.  You should be thanking me, you fuck.  It's cool brah.  I gave you + reps.  No hate.
> 
> GICH!



I could care less if you + or - me in reps. It's not like it'll damage my points much. And yea, you post some fucked up shit dude. This is a good thread minus the huge bottles and fruit stuffed up those skanks ass's. Who gives a fuck if it gets to page 2? It'll get bumped again


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 9, 2011)

PreMier said:


> I could care less if you + or - me in reps. It's not like it'll damage my points much. And yea, you post some fucked up shit dude. This is a good thread minus the huge bottles and fruit stuffed up those skanks ass's. Who gives a fuck if it gets to page 2? It'll get bumped again


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 9, 2011)

Phetamine said:


>


----------



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 9, 2011)

Prince seems to always find the sluts, well aside form me,


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 9, 2011)

Prince said:


>


 nice


----------



## oufinny (Mar 9, 2011)

Prince said:


>



Uh... that sir is one stupid hot girl!


----------



## oufinny (Mar 9, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Prince seems to always find the sluts, well aside form me,


Is this a self proclamation of slutiness???  NOOO!!!!


----------



## Burr (Mar 9, 2011)

Bad Ass Cat, Nice Pussy!


----------



## Burr (Mar 9, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Prince seems to always find the sluts, well aside form me,



You just almost got your foot in your mouth!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 11, 2011)

Phetamine said:


>


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## CG (Mar 14, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


>


Yes.


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## MyK (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 14, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


>


 MK you always have the prime stuff


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 15, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


>



that..face..


----------



## MyK (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## CG (Mar 15, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


>




I likeyour style sir
Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 17, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## stan69 (Mar 18, 2011)

sprayherup said:


>


 what an ass....................


----------



## pcity1980 (Mar 19, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing. She has a great ass...


----------



## MyK (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## mp340 (Mar 20, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


>



very sweet


----------



## mgoodbar (Mar 21, 2011)

man that blond is super hot


----------



## phosphor (Mar 21, 2011)

^^^^ perfect 10 on that blond. Awesome upload. That dark-haired tart that mike posted prior is delicious as well. I'm sending out an APB on those 2 to get them hooked up - I'll have my cam ready.


----------



## CG (Mar 22, 2011)

New one, moar pending






Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 22, 2011)

sprayherup said:


>


 
Holy geez, now that's an ass.


----------



## bulldogz (Mar 22, 2011)

make room...I got some personal jump offs for ya...


----------



## bulldogz (Mar 22, 2011)

View attachment 30092


----------



## bulldogz (Mar 22, 2011)

Shitty cell phone pics...but it works...



View attachment 30093


----------



## bulldogz (Mar 22, 2011)

View attachment 30094


----------



## bulldogz (Mar 22, 2011)

This ass is bananas..!!!


sprayherup said:


>


----------



## HKfanboy (Mar 22, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> This ass is bananas..!!!


 
I would SIIHPAPP that in a second


----------



## vortrit (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## withoutrulers (Mar 22, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> View attachment 30094


Is this a picture of your mom? You should be ashamed of your self for digging in your father's sock drawer


----------



## Burr (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey Son, that's a real women!

Maybe she would give some of those kids lessons


----------



## AlphaONE (Mar 23, 2011)

I like this thread.


----------



## bulldogz (Mar 23, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Is this a picture of your mom? You should be ashamed of your self for digging in your father's sock drawer


 
actually...your older sister sent that one to me...


----------



## Burr (Mar 23, 2011)

Cool Reply Dude


----------



## CG (Mar 23, 2011)

Wah. Less tears. Moar gears... errr SLOOOTS!






Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vortrit (Mar 23, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


>



I'm going to LHJO to this right now, and I'm going to scream DRSE when I'm spewing my load out.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I'm going to LHJO to this right now, and I'm going to scream DRSE when I'm spewing my load out.



You said that confidently, not your first time im guessing?


----------



## vortrit (Mar 23, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> You said that confidently, not your first time im guessing?



Fourth, fifth... who's counting?


----------



## bulldogz (Mar 23, 2011)

not a personal, but still good....



View attachment 30105


----------



## LightBearer (Mar 23, 2011)

shes almost 30 dont be alarmed


----------



## bulldogz (Mar 23, 2011)

this is def a personal...



View attachment 30109


----------



## vortrit (Mar 23, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> this is def a personal...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 30109



Nice! I'm trying to get this girl to send me one today. No luck so far...


----------



## bulldogz (Mar 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Nice! I'm trying to get this girl to send me one today. No luck so far...


 
yeah bro...girls get leery and I don't blame em cuz dumb ass like me put them on the net..lol..


----------



## oufinny (Mar 23, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> shes almost 30 dont be alarmed



Yeah I would hit that for sure, no shame in my game, bitch got some nice legs.


----------



## LightBearer (Mar 23, 2011)

shes being a **** today, heres another


----------



## vortrit (Mar 23, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> yeah bro...girls get leery and I don't blame em cuz dumb ass like me put them on the net..lol..



That's exactly what I want to do.


----------



## CG (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm in love...



bulldogz said:


> not a personal, but still good....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 30105





Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## mp340 (Mar 25, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


>



Really need more of this one....


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice work ^^^


----------



## LightBearer (Mar 25, 2011)

I ran out of juice, the first pic is my girl the rest are not


----------



## LightBearer (Mar 25, 2011)

thanks for the reps guys!


----------



## LightBearer (Mar 25, 2011)

cl3aning the harddrive


----------



## oufinny (Mar 25, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> cl3aning the harddrive



That chick in the 2nd pic has a ridiculous body, face picture would be sweet.  I would wreck that chick 85 ways and only use one spit.


----------



## MadScientist (Mar 27, 2011)

oufinny said:


> That chick in the 2nd pic has a ridiculous body, face picture would be sweet. I would wreck that chick 85 ways and only use one spit.


 X2 on that!


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Mar 27, 2011)

_

_


----------



## buff1 (Mar 27, 2011)

yes moar!


----------



## bulldogz (Mar 27, 2011)

why not....




View attachment 30225


----------



## MyK (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 8, 2011)

Myk I hope you remain alone in hell forever.

/cannot unsee!


----------



## GMC1 (Apr 8, 2011)

that.....is fukked up....now i'm scarred..Cannot un-see what has been seen


----------



## MadScientist (Apr 8, 2011)

aaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!  MyK 3.0 why would you do that to me?  Can we rename this thread to Female Sluts cell phone pic's only?


----------



## mgoodbar (Apr 8, 2011)

ahhh   I roflmao.  I will  never look at pussy the same.


----------



## mgoodbar (Apr 9, 2011)

owww   shit   that was a guy.  Omg that's that's shit there are now words for that.


----------



## manbag83 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thats what happens when you eat babies!


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Apr 11, 2011)

i knew retlaw was gunna sneak a cok pic in there


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 11, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


>


 
I might just offer Captn' a hand job to ban you.


----------



## waynecross88 (Apr 13, 2011)

thats just wrong


----------



## bmw (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## MadScientist (Apr 20, 2011)

bmw said:


>


 Finally this thread is getting back on track!


----------



## bmw (Apr 20, 2011)

I'll post moar later.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 21, 2011)

hey how do you post images...


----------



## Bowden (Apr 23, 2011)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> hey how do you post images...



Click on "manage attachments", then "browse" to the image file you want to post , then click on "open" then upload the image file.


----------



## lnvanry (Apr 23, 2011)

or surround the photo url with [image] INSERT URL HERE [/image] tags


----------



## MadScientist (Apr 25, 2011)

More please...


----------



## Retlaw (Apr 25, 2011)

MadScientist said:


> More please...


 


Im on it!


----------



## oufinny (Apr 25, 2011)

Shit, thought you were back in the slammer Retlaw, welcome back.


----------



## Burr (Apr 25, 2011)

Who is 338,that's nice!

Someone please blow those pictures up!


----------



## oufinny (Apr 25, 2011)

bmw said:


>



That asshole is crying for attention, among all the other hotness in that picture!


----------



## MadScientist (Apr 26, 2011)

Burr said:


> Who is 338,that's nice!


That is a Kansas girl...and so are these


----------



## MyK (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## MyK (Apr 27, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


>


 

lol


----------



## k4rr (Apr 27, 2011)

cool


----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 27, 2011)

these are awesome but would be better if they were really pics off of your actual cell phone..  now that would be funny and bad ass !!  just cover up the faces if you need to.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## D-Lats (Apr 27, 2011)

How many hoes do you have prince damn what a pimp!!!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2011)

I copied those from another board.


----------



## bulldogz (Apr 27, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> How many hoes do you have prince damn what a pimp!!!


 
lol...I was about to say the same shit...


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 27, 2011)

back


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 27, 2011)

.


----------



## bmw (Apr 28, 2011)

lawlz!!


----------



## dworld (Apr 28, 2011)

how about this one.....


----------

